# 8v of vindication -dyno-



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

After 4 years of evolution and tuning/tweaking, my 8v is finally done. My goals have been a 13.99 in the quarter mile, or 150+ wheel hp. My quarter mile goal has been elusive, but yesterdays dyno session nailed it. 








159whp at 6900rpms
135wtq at 5600 rpms
I hope to have the dyno chart scanned in later today for all to enjoy. AFR was 12.7 for max tq instead of 13.0 for max hp, but after trying it both ways, the diff was so small I went with 12.7. 
Interestingly, retarding the cam timing absolutely killed the hp/tq. I was going for that one big hp # at the expense of tq, but it just wasn't there. Back to the "street/track" set up and those are results....
So..... last time I dyno'd, I made 128whp, 138 wtq. The differences between then and now.......replaced the Brospeed header with a TT race header. Replaced CIS with MegaSquirt. Replaced the factory port matched intake mani/A2 tb with a set of Puma Racing ITBs. Oh, and the Schrick 280 was replaced with a DeltaCams 300+. Net results, anther 30 hp and a loss of 3 ft lbs. Not a bad trade off








That said, this engine is DONE! Time for another project. Anyone interested in a set of of PumaRacing ITBs and a dcoe mani for an 8v? For sale soon at a Vortex location near you...... 




















_Modified by Andrew Stauffer at 5:47 AM 9-17-2004_


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: 8v of vindication -dyno- (Andrew Stauffer)*

Sick!!
Lets see some vids!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vwagen18t (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: 8v of vindication -dyno- (Andrew Stauffer)*

congrats to you








my 8v is in the 1st stages


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 8v of vindication -dyno- (Vwagen18t)*

Thanks guys. No vids, all the money is in the car







, none left for things like cameras, haha...


----------



## stock77 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: 8v of vindication -dyno- (Andrew Stauffer)*

Nice job. Good to see you finally made it. How does the car drive now with the itb's? Did you get the cam straight from Delta? You are running the car down the strip before it gets parted out correct? And my final question, what is the next motor project?
Theo


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 8v of vindication -dyno- (stock77)*

Theo, 
The car drives fine with ITBs. It takes a little more attention at low speeds, as there's ALOT of throttle area, but truly, it's fine. The cam I got through 2L Bunny, aka Tim Thoming, he was kind enough to lend it to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and it's greatly appreciated. I've spoken with Delta Cams about it and they're suprisingly affordable, folks should check them out. This cam rocks in this motor. 
I've run the car at the track prior to the dyno session(ie less tuned than it is now) and managed to go 14.3. I'm going to try again next week as I see I've been revving her out too much. She doesn't "fall off the cam" before 8k, or so it seems ,but the dyno chart tells the tale, peak whp at 6900. I can shift sooner and hopefully knock off a few tenths. I'm not the most skilled driver however. I need alot of work








Launching this car is somewhat challenging as there's alot of heat going into those airhorns while sitting at the tree-it makes it inconsistant. Looking at my datalogs, the intake air temps drop very fast when moving, but sitting in the staging lanes, box and light isn't helping with consistancy. 
Next motor? This one. Minus the ITBs, replaced by one of Peter Tongs Rotorcharged LLC Autorotor twin screw supercharger kits. I'm going from high winding hp to low rpm GRUNT......gotta try it both ways and see where I like it the most........although I had a ride in a 13.00second twin screw supercharged rabbit this past weekend and I *suspect* I'm gonna LOVE IT.










_Modified by Andrew Stauffer at 10:55 AM 9-16-2004_


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: 8v of vindication -dyno- (Andrew Stauffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew Stauffer* »_I've run the car at the track prior to the dyno session(ie less tuned than it is now) and managed to go 14.3. I'm going to try again next week as I see I've been revving her out too much. She doesn't "fall off the cam" before 8k, or so it seems ,but the dyno chart tells the tale, peak whp at 6900. I can shift sooner and hopefully knock off a few tenths. I'm not the most skilled driver however. I need alot of work








Launching this car is somewhat challenging as there's alot of heat going into those airhorns while sitting at the tree-it makes it inconsistant. Looking at my datalogs, the intake air temps drop very fast when moving, but sitting in the staging lanes, box and light isn't helping with consistancy. 
Next motor? This one. Minus the ITBs, replaced by one of Peter Tongs Rotorcharged LLC Autorotor twin screw supercharger kits. I'm going from high winding hp to low rpm GRUNT......gotta try it both ways and see where I like it the most........although I had a ride in a 13.00second twin screw supercharged rabbit this past weekend and I *suspect* I'm gonna LOVE IT.









It's a very general rule, and varies between motors, but none the less is a good rule to shot for, shifting 500rpm after peak power is about optimal. So in your case, ~7500rpm. I don't remember from the last post but I think you were going higher then that. OT, but how is the vibration up there?
Also, think about this. What about building a plenum for the ITB's and then slapping on a Lysholm





























More torque, power and the ITB sound


----------



## Bicycle019 (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: 8v of vindication -dyno- (dohc)*

Are you running a 3a or ABA block...I can't remember.
I've been following your progress on here for a few years...congrats!


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 8v of vindication -dyno- (Bicycle019)*

How's the bicycle business these days Alex? 
This is a *stock* ABA bottom end. All the work is in the head/intake/fueling and exhaust. The 8v bottom ends are plenty stout and the ABA pistons are sexy little things, short skirts, they look pretty light(never weighed one). 



_Modified by Andrew Stauffer at 5:40 AM 9-17-2004_


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: 8v of vindication -dyno- (Andrew Stauffer)*

How's the vibration with the stock bottom end at ~7500rpm?
So there is no chance of ITB's and the charger?


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 8v of vindication -dyno- (dohc)*

Things seem very smooth at 7500rpms, I think these things will rev to the moon, I've taken it to 8000rpm under power, and seen 8400 on an over enthusiastic burn out....
The ITBs with the charger is out, simply due to the fact that I need to sell parts to pay for this charger kit. But...along those lines.....I'm considering building a plenum that will bolt to the DCOE mani, maintaining the ITB type of airflow.


----------



## stock77 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: 8v of vindication -dyno- (Andrew Stauffer)*

Sounds like a great next option for your motor, Andrew. Peter Tong is a mad genius so it should be fun to do the screw compressor. He seems to have it pretty dialed-in. Are you going to go totally custom on your plenum/intake manifold? Are you keeping the same management set-up? 
I am close to obtaining my necessary "sponsorship" to do a crossflow ITB project. One of these days I'll have to put the eurospec head on the auction block. Until then I am just satisfied that I made my old 8V run 13's. 
Good to see you are still pushing the envelope... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cprchris (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: 8v of vindication -dyno- (stock77)*

congrats on dyno#'s,et will come with time


----------



## Fernflex. (Jan 7, 2004)

What tranny are you using?


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

congrats


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: (91gl)*

Damn bro, those are some NICE numbers! I'm glad you exceeded the 150whp goal, all good thing come in time! Keep up the good work on that beast!


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: 8v of vindication -dyno- (Andrew Stauffer)*

How was your experience with the megasquirt? I was considering building one to use on a daily driver 91 Golf 8v.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (Fernflex.)*

Thanks guys. The box is the stock 83 Rabbit GTI 2H 020 with a Quaiffe/ARP bolt kit installed. It helps on those 4500 rpms launches.....


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: (Andrew Stauffer)*

jeeze man you finally got that much......
i think my callaway made that YEARS ago

















good to see your progress after so many years


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (verboten1)*

Jason, 
Haha, well, yeah, it's low boost turbohorse power, but it aint turbo torque, that's for sure. The torque #s aren't bad, considering the set up, but the next project is *all about* area under the curve!


----------



## DST VR6 (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (Andrew Stauffer)*

thats awesome andrew - nice to see the 8v still has a ton of potential.


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

thats amazing, nice work!


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: (Andrew Stauffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew Stauffer* »_Jason, 
Haha, well, yeah, it's low boost turbohorse power, but it aint turbo torque, that's for sure. The torque #s aren't bad, considering the set up, but the next project is *all about* area under the curve! 


yeah those are awesome numbers i was just bustin your balls...


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (verboten1)*

Those are some great numbers! Congrats.


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

good job i want to get to 230


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*

with some kind of forced induction right?????


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (blackmkIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmkIII* »_with some kind of forced induction right?????










I was thinking a few Type-R stickers and a big shot to N2O


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (MXTHOR3)*

lmao...
anyways, how do the ITBs sound?


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (impact)*

The sound? LOUD. And wonderful. Open em at low rpm and you can hear the huge sucking/vacuum sound, about 4500rpms they start to sing and by 6000 they're just screaming the rest of the way.


----------



## PeterRabbit (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (Andrew Stauffer)*

hey Andrew, 
I am really impressed with your dyno numbers back when you ran CIS (I am with the ITB's though too







); do you have a dyno graph of the CIS set up (128 whp, 138 wtq)? This set-up has convinced me to forget an engine swap and shoot for your numbers using a similar set up. I also thought your comparison of your engine on CIS vs. ITB's was very interesting. Thanks for the inspiration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (PeterRabbit)*

Sorry to day that the dyno sheet for the 128/138 run was carefully and skillfully stored in a fashion that I am unable to relocate it. I *know* I didn't throw it away, but I haven't seen it in some time.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Andrew Stauffer)*

Andrew, 
I don't have that 128/138 run either but I do have the one previous to your adding the brospeed header...








I'd love to check out the 128 run as well... its going to be interesting overlaying these dynos once you go FI...
Frankly I am amazed at how far your motor has come in naturally aspirated form since 2001... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
best regards,
Peter T.



_Modified by Peter Tong at 8:05 PM 9-30-2004_


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Don't mean to be a ball buster but are all your dyno's done on a mustang?
You guys know that different dyno's yeald different results and that the mustang is known to give lower numbers for various reasons... http://www.vwfixx.com/shows/dynoresults.html


----------



## Hard_Rocker (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (VWinA)*

Awesome numbers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you're going to sell the ITBs and manifold, I'd be very interested (depending on what you'd want for 'em, and how much I can save up...







)... not liking my intake options so far without a full custom manifold, and CIS isn't the most efficent...


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: (Hard_Rocker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hard_Rocker* »_Awesome numbers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

indeed!
Did'nt say but we all know


----------



## The Quinner (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: (VWinA)*

Hey, Andy...who's the cutie in the driver's seat...? (who said that...







)
Congrats on the HUGE numbers...what's next?


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

Great numbers, can't wait to see this on screws.
Can you take an audio clip of the itb's before you part them? would love to hear a run on em.
your going to use an air/water right?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (smockrw)*

I can't wait either. Andrew is making progress... but I'll let him pipe up for his own project


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 8v of vindication -dyno- (Andrew Stauffer)*

thats awesome !!!


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 8v of vindication -dyno- (GTijoejoe)*

woah......The Quinner..........who was that masked man? 
Next is one of Peter's supercharger kits. The install has begun, but I'm doing alot more than just bolting on Peter's kit, so it might be a few months until I'm making a zero lag 300 crank hp and running out of CV joints. 
Unfortunately, I've got no audio of it. It is infact an auditory delight, especially in tunnels and underpasses. WOT at 7000 rpms, the intake seems about as loud as the exhaust, although that's probably just my placement relative to them. 
This motor came a long long way in the 4 or 5 years I"ve had it in the car. And now a completely new flavor and direction for the same dutiful ABA bottom end......


----------

